# Tractor Advice: Kubota vs LS



## GAbuckhunter88

I am looking at buying a tractor for my property maintenance needs, we have 600 acres with a good road system and currently about 2 acres of food plots through out the property. I am wanting something on the 25-30 hp range. 

I went and looked at the LS XG3025 with FEL and the Kubota L2501 today. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on these two tractors?


----------



## Robert28

I have the L2501 and have really enjoyed it for the year and a half I've had it. Never had a lick of trouble from it, no warranty work at all. It's the gear version, not the hydro but if you hate gear driven pto then get the hydro or step up to the 3301. It's insane how much tq this tractor has but the cubic inches for only 25hp is pretty impressive, it's a 100 ci motor. Specs might show the loader to not be as strong as other makes in this class but I think Kubota underrated the loader because I've never had trouble picking up some heavy heavy stuff. If you can get enough weight on the back, it'll pick it up. 

I don't have any LS dealers near me but hear good things about them.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Not sure on the ones you speak of but got a New Holland TCD 35 that has and continues to serve me well. Hydrostatic trans with a loader. Only advice I can give you on a tractor that size is to make sure it's 4x4. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Flash

PM sent


----------



## tree cutter 08

Another vote for Kubota. They are light but tough. Close to 3k hrs on mine. Had to do some front end work this year but its not the tractors fault. It gets used and does a lot more than its designed to do.


----------



## roscoe54

I trying to make my mind up on a L2501 or a jd 3025e


----------



## Crakajak

Get as much HP as you can afford.I second something with a front end loader.


----------



## Flash

roscoe54 said:


> I trying to make my mind up on a L2501 or a jd 3025e



 JD has the gauge on the fuel cap, Kubota on the dash

  JD FEL you only do one thing at a time 
  K  FEL you can tilt and lift/lower

 JD must buy a drawbar  K comes standard

  IMO Kubota seemed overall to be made better


----------



## K80Shooter

Flash said:


> JD has the gauge on the fuel cap, Kubota on the dash
> 
> JD FEL you only do one thing at a time
> K  FEL you can tilt and lift/lower
> 
> JD must buy a drawbar  K comes standard
> 
> IMO Kubota seemed overall to be made better



I agree with the above, also a lot of plastic on the JD, Also the fel if it has the quick attach will only accept attachment's made for a JD.
I looked at both real hard and went with the Kubota L3560, glad I did. If you can afford it get a cab, it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Possum

I just sold my 25 horse John Deere and got a 38 hp Kubota. Here are a few unbiased observations... the metal on Kubota is thinner and dents easier (FEL) The John Deere could operate at top Rpm (the Kubota will engine kill if I put too much strain on it. John Deere thinks too highly of their tractors and parts (I got a lot more tractor for the money by buying Kubota) overall I was/ am happy with both John Deere and Kubota. I would have went back with John Deere again but would have cost $5000 more than Kubota for similar hp. I bought an L3901 with FEL, box blade, bush hog and 18' trailer for $24,500. I paid cash but Kubota has 0% financing right now. Not sure if JD does. One other thing I like about Kubota is they are manufactured here in GA.


----------



## benellisbe

I just got rid of my 5055d (JD) and bought a New Holland WorkMaster 70.  I needed a loader/4wd and decided to look at all the available models in my area (NH, JD, Kubota, Mahindra).  I really liked what Mahindra had to offer for a pure tractor without all the electronic stuff and no DPF. Was going to go with a 5570, but it took over a month and still wasn't at the dealership. Ended up buying a NH Workmaster (similar to Boomer/T4, but without all the bells and whistles) with the loader for less than the Mahindra was (few hundred dollars).  The NH is a lot of tractor in the same size. I am extremely impressed with it thus far and hope it lasts as long as my last JD did (almost 9 years trouble free). The Tier 4 JD scares me with the PTO loss. I was going to go with a 5065E, but a 67HP tractor with only 49PTO horses was not enough for the money (NH is 70/61PTO). My old (pre emissions) 5055d had more PTO horsepower than the new models.

I would certainly have bought the Mahindra if my dealer could have moved it along (I won't buy a tractor site unseen).  My worry with Mahindra is how long it would take to get parts.  Realistically, the Kubota is probably your best bet.  I really liked Kubota, but their price was much steeper than NH and I hate the cheapest paint on earth they use.  A $30k tractor should not look 10 years old after 2 years (we have a Kubota M7040 UltraGrand Cab at the farm) that is sheltered and has faded beyond imagination.


----------



## catch22

kubota or mahindra if you have a dealer close......


----------



## DeucesWild

Bought a Kubota MX5100(52 hp)4wd hydro with FEL a few years back. Had a L2800 with a FEL before that and have no complaints about either


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

I don't know those 2 models specifically, but I have a Kioti CK30 with an FEL and absolutely love it.  Does everything I need.  I will, however, 2nd the above comment where someone said to buy the most HP for the money you can afford.  You will thank me later.


----------



## 2degrees

Some times it is the little things.  THe rate of flow that the FEL and hydraulics can produce is important.  How high the lifts will go.  How easy it is to change and service the equipment.  How fast you can get parts.  WEIGHT is a big plus.  How well you can see the loader and rear implements.  Does it have remotes.  
I think there is not a big difference in the big brands (JD IH) but if you are going to work them then over time the off brands will show more wear and tear.  If you are only going to put a few hundred hours on it then they will all do. A friend has a Branson ( I think)  The engine works great.  Gauges, pto, seat and paint are showing the difference.


----------



## cjones

Have you looked at the Massey Ferguson line?  Check out Cain Equipment in Clermont, GA if you're in the area. He has a lot of models on-hand.

My dad picked up a GC1710 (smaller than what you're looking for) with FEL and backhoe. We have used the heck out of that thing the past few months. We've used it for a LOT more than I would expected it to be able to do (and I used to operate 300+ HP tractors, so I know how to put a strain on a tractor).  We have been thoroughly impressed with it, so when I see threads like this, I always like to throw the MF name in the hat.


----------



## Core Lokt

Get at least 40hp if you can afford it. You will think me later....


----------



## 7 point

I have a Kubota L3300 2wd  it's a tough little tractor it turf tires I swapped them out for 42" military's does pretty good.


----------



## southernman13

I agree on the Massey and at least 40hp. I have one (451)and it's a real tractor.  No junk and all power. I have a M5040D Kubota as well as a few others. There's just something about that Massey. I guarantee you that Massey 2wd will pull any of the 30/35hp 4 wd tractors backerds. Hehe. They're all decent but nothing replaces HP and simplicity. A front end loader is nice but can get in the way when mowing tight areas. I rarely use the loader on the Kubota. One of the best uses I've found is clearing roads when mowing. Remember HP HP HP. Hehee good luck and really you can't hardly go wrong with any of them


----------



## Doolydawg03

southernman13 said:


> I agree on the Massey and at least 40hp. I have one (451)and it's a real tractor.  No junk and all power. I have a M5040D Kubota as well as a few others. There's just something about that Massey. I guarantee you that Massey 2wd will pull any of the 30/35hp 4 wd tractors backerds. Hehe. They're all decent but nothing replaces HP and simplicity. A front end loader is nice but can get in the way when mowing tight areas. I rarely use the loader on the Kubota. One of the best uses I've found is clearing roads when mowing. Remember HP HP HP. Hehee good luck and really you can't hardly go wrong with any of them




Ill vouch for Massey they are some pullin jokers, my family has used Massey and still does to this day since the late 50's for our family citrus groves and care taking business they have the weight that the other tractors brands don't have for pulling and you cant break them, most of ours tractors are 1960-80's model Massey tractors with a few newer cab 4x4 tractors in the mix over the last 6-8 yrs and the Kubota tractors from what i've been around and seen hold up pretty good especially the smaller 4x4 tractors. I highly recommend a tractor in the 35-45 hp range at least anything smaller will leave you disappointed i do believe. I have a 1973 Massey 135 45hp 2wd that is a work horse i love it and also one good thing about Massey is the parts are easy to find and they are not as expensive as the other brands tend to be good luck in your search.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Buy 10 more HP than u think you need. 

I have L2800 Kubota / 32 HP and love it but wish I had gone larger. 

5 feet at the time is pretty slow.


----------



## livetohunt

Jim Boyd said:


> Buy 10 more HP than u think you need.
> 
> I have L2800 Kubota / 32 HP and love it but wish I had gone larger.
> 
> 5 feet at the time is pretty slow.



I agree with this for sure..I would get at least a 40hp if you plan to do much food plot work at all..I have a 56 hp and don't think it is enough hp.


----------



## Rick Alexander

*I have a JD 870*

that the clutch will stick to the flywheel A LOT.  Now they are telling me it's $2K for the parts only to replace a defective design clutch for that tractor.  The whole time I'm trying to talk to them about it they want me to buy new.  You can bet when I do get a new tractor it certainly won't be a JD.  The tractor has just 600 hours and works great but it has had it's problems.  Parts as you can see are stupid high and ordering parts and service is SLOW.  I do like the size because it's easy to trailer and pull with my 1/2 ton truck but strong enough to do decent at the club.

My dad had a 3130 Kubota that my brother has now.  Absolutely no issues - no repairs - strong - great tractor.  I'd definitely go Kubota over JD any day.  Maybe K will have parts and service issues when the time comes but I'm frustrated enough that I'm ready for anybody but JD.

I'd like more HP - just can't afford the added cost of a truck and trailer strong enough to safely transport when I need it.


----------



## arrendale8105

I bought this tractor earlier this year and love it.  Its the Kabota L3301.  Pulls the 5ft harrow in 4wd with no problem (doesnt bog the motor but tires slip in 2wd).  It just seemed heavier built than the JD tractors i looked at.  Also i was looking for a deal and came across it.  It is a 2014 model that had 2 hrs on it that had been on a lot and i got a steal on it.  Not Hydrostatic transmission but i grew up driving tractors without it and it doesn't bother me.  Got it with the FEL, box blade, and upgraded to a heavy duty Bush Hog 6ft mower.  Already had the harrow.  Everyone in my family farms except me and i always had access to a tractor and implements but just got tired of having to go over, borrow a tractor, drop what they had hooked up to said tractor, hook up what i needed to use, drive to where i needed it and use it, take back, unhook what i used, and hook back up what the tractor originally had hooked to it.  I love having it at my house to use as i please.  Its amazing what you can do with the FEL also.


----------

